# New 8x4x4 Indoor Enclosure



## SocklessBo (Aug 7, 2018)

After a little under 1 year in a 6x2x2 Nigel finally has his new enclosure! He is loving it and leaving the doors open allow him to walk right out and have free roam of the reptile room!


----------

